# Insurance, yes a dirty word....



## 98064 (Mar 10, 2006)

As can be seen from our avitar we have an old RV specifically 29 years old, but going strong, just breezed the MOT (HURRAY  !). Any recomendations on the insurance subject. First year and this running around £500 and judging by the odd post I've read this seems a little high. A few we've tried have an age limit which is what's prompted this post as I remember from last time numerous phone calls only to end up with daft figures or your to old, the RV that is not me yet!
Any suggestions?

Si.


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Simon  

Have you tried Adrian Flux?
We had an old 87 Itasca some time back and from memory their quote was reasonably sensible.
Alternatively check out Foggyparrot's thread (still on the front page) as there's a reference to reasonable RV insurance on there, not sure how old the Brave is though.

Best of luck
Linda


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Si
We were with Adrian Flux for our motorhomes and the RV but changed this year to RH http://www.rhclassicinsurance.co.uk/caravan.htm.
We got a fantastic quote which was 40+% cheaper than AF for exactly the same policy, underwritten by exactly the same company :lol: :lol: 
I have to say that Adrian Flux were very good and gave us superb service but £250+ is a lot of money to save in anyones book mate....
We pay a lot less than the £500 you suggest, so give them a call...

Good luck and let us know how you get on

Keith


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I know a dirtier word than Insurance but I'm not telling...


----------



## 98064 (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions people!

Tried AF but quote daft.

Kands, you're a star. RH sorted us over 50% cheaper and good level of cover for us. 

Cheers,

Si


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

kands said:


> Hi Si
> ..................and the RV but changed this year to RH http://www.rhclassicinsurance.co.uk/caravan.htm.
> We got a fantastic quote which was 40+% cheaper than AF for exactly the same policy, underwritten by exactly the same .
> Keith


Does that include "no weight limit" breakdown? If not, who are you using (if anyone) and how much?

Ta


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Paul
Yes mate, recovery included and they are aware that we are 7 tonsish.... Give them a call mate and discuss what you need, they are very good and seem to know exactly what they are talking about and the product that they are selling. Can't remember who provides the recovery but you get a RH phone number to call (we have not had to use it thankfully) and they sort you out from there apparently......
Glad to hear you got sorted Si although I can only take credit for my link as it was JockandRita who put me onto them, so if you see Jock on your travels, buy him a pint (he'll love you forever :lol: :lol: :lol: )
Well done mate

Keith


----------

